# Pregnant after vasectomy?



## grapejuicemama (Nov 18, 2005)

The story:

Youngest dd is 10 months old and DH had a vasectomy done back in July, so about 6 months ago. He never went back for the test afterwards, I dunno why, just faith that it had worked, I guess.

I'm still bfing Calla, at least 4-5 times a day and throughout the night whenever she wakes up. I haven't seen Aunt Flo since Calla was born, so have no idea if I've ovulated.

BUT, I feel kind of pregnant. A little nauseous sometimes and really tired. Plus, I just have that kind of floaty, "off" feeling, like I'm not really attached to the earth, yanno?

I'm terrified to get tested, but the waiting will slowly eat away my guts, so I know I need to.

The "rational" side of me says that I might as well just lie down and die if I'm pg again. This would be #4, I'm a freshman in college, and DH is working two jobs to support us while I'm in school.

The crazy-baby-lovin'-mama in me would be ecstatic.

Have you/do you know anyone who became pregnant after a vas?


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

I'm a post-vasectomy baby.
It's definately not unheard of


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

I say just test. Yes, it can happen, not likely but it happens. If the result is negative send your hubby in for the swimmers test.


----------



## Jenren (Jan 10, 2008)

It can most certainly happen. My cousin got pg with baby #4 6 months after her DH had his vasectomy. He didn't go back in to the dr. to be checked for swimmers. After finding out that they were expecting #4 he did go back in and sure enough, little spermies were still coming through. The same thing also happened to a close friend of mine. I hope that everything turns out well for you guys, either way!!


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

Take a test. Ease your mind.


----------



## grapejuicemama (Nov 18, 2005)

I took a test.

I'm not pregnant.

I'm incredibly sad.........and incredibly relieved at the same time.

Thanks for your input!


----------

